# GSD, Golden Retriever: Which Do I Get First?



## webshep (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi guys,

I've grown up with and been around dogs my whole life and am finally in a place where I can raise a puppy of my own. The two breeds I love are GSD's and Goldens. Together I think they represent the widest spectrum of positive traits people look for in the species. 

I've decided to get one of each, but would like to fully raise one before getting another. The question is which to get first? Getting the shepherd first means a closer bond and more time to train the more... "serious" dog for lack of a better term. I believe there would be less challenges for alpha status with an older shepherd and a younger golden. Pretty clear the big brother would win that fight. My worry here is that the GSD would be uncomfortable once the Golden puppy was introduced and some of my attention went to raising the Golden instead of being 100% focused on the GSD. A typical Golden loves everybody always. A GSD might be seriously affected by competing for attention. 

Introducing a GSD pup into a household with a young Golden would help the GSD's socialization and it wouldn't know any other life than one in which it shares the house and me with the Golden. But what about the bond between me and the GSD? What about the training efficacy? And is there any increased risk of fighting once the GSD is as big as the golden?

I've been stuck on this for weeks and I keep switching back and forth. 

I've helped raise lots of labs and Goldens. Love them to death but there is something so beautiful about the intense way GSD's bond with their owners. It's a whole different type of loyalty and connection. 

I know it comes down to me being a good owner and that I can make either scenario work with proper upbringing. But I'd love to hear your thoughts, particularly those of you who have both breeds. 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

webshep said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've grown up with and been around dogs my whole life and am finally in a place where I can raise a puppy of my own. The two breeds I love are GSD's and Goldens. Together I think they represent the widest spectrum of positive traits people look for in the species.
> 
> ...



Who is "alpha" and who "wins" doesn't have much to do with age necessarily... whether or not they would get along depends on the individual dogs. My female is three years younger than my male and she turned into the Queen Bee pretty quickly. It's not really a question that can be answered easily, as there are many, many variables that come into play with each individual dog. I've met just as many unstable, anti-social Goldens as GSDs, so rather than painting the picture based on the breed, remember that it will all depend on the individual dog. 

Your bond and training efficacy with your individual dogs will likely be as strong as you want it to be... I spend a lot of one-on-one time with each of my dogs individually. There is something to be said for a stable older dog being a great "teacher" for a puppy, but that's independent of breed.

Start off with what you're looking for in a dog right now... you picked breeds with vastly different energy levels, drive levels, training requirements, temperaments. Do you know what you want in a GSD? Any ideas on lines?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I really think it's a matter of choosing the second dog to complement the first dog's temperament,which will become apparent after spending time together training and playing.I was fortunate enough to have a sweet tempered 18 mth old female who has been a godsend helping to raise Samson.She can be nurturing or playful as the situation demands.She can also shut him down if gets too rough even though she's half his size.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My two favorite breeds too I have a male golden that is 5, a female GSD that is 3.5, a male GSD that is 2.5, a male golden that is almost 2 and a male GSD that is about 4.5 months. Yes they are different breeds, but both are very intelligent and very trainable. My oldest golden is the most obedient dog I have ever had with my female GSD a pretty close second. Even within the breeds you will find differences. My youngest golden is way more happy go lucky then my older one (if that is possible) but the younger one is also very mischievous. The younger GSD will be more like my female GSD then my male(my prediction) Amongst these breeds, I did solid training with them before the next one came in. At least a year and in some cases two years. I waited two years between my oldest golden and female GSD. My youngest golden and youngest GSD are almost two years apart also.

They also pick up traits from each other. My youngest golden can behave and herd just like the GSDs. He is a powerful chewer too. He plays hard and sounds like the GSDs. My oldest golden did not pick up these traits, but he is the oldest of the group. I would have 100 hundred of him, just an awesome dog.

I think these breeds completely compliment each other.


----------



## webshep (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks for the great feedback everyone, particularly llombardo. I have decided to begin with a golden retriever and add a GSD in a couple years. Hope to talk to you all down the road.


----------



## boba_and_icebear (Jan 11, 2022)

webshep said:


> Thanks for the great feedback everyone, particularly llombardo. I have decided to begin with a golden retriever and add a GSD in a couple years. Hope to talk to you all down the road.


Hi! I'd love to know how it turned out, as I am also planning on adopting a GSD and Golden... just not sure in what order. Were you happy with your choice?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

boba_and_icebear said:


> Hi! I'd love to know how it turned out, as I am also planning on adopting a GSD and Golden... just not sure in what order. Were you happy with your choice?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Old thread, inactive member….2015


----------

